# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Controllo in studio entratel

## cris

Salve
con grande "fortuna" abbiamo vinto un controllo entratel con funzionari che vengono direttamente da roma; 
a qualcuno è capitato? se si sostanzialmente cosa controllano e cosa eventualmente chiedono? 
a telefono erano molto carini dicendo tranquilli non è niente solo un controllo di routine per gli invii mah 
grazie a tutti cris

----------


## paolab

Attenzione alla gentilezza! Tipica dei verificatori... che non va confusa con lo scopo del'accesso... Alla fine se qualcosa non è a posto... con gentilezza ti rilasciano un verbale che potrebbe essere molto pesante... 
Controllano le ricevute degli invii, le firme sulle dichiarazioni; i documenti di identità in ogni dichiarazione dei clienti; chiedono le fatture relative ad ogni invio...

----------


## Gianmaria@

Ciao Cris, 
ti hanno fatto un "Audit", come diceva Paolab, occhio perchè verificano tutte le ricevute entratel, l'organizzazione dello studio, i visti di conformità apposti sulle dichiarazioni ecc ecc Solitamente vengono quando erroneamente hai inviato dei dichiarativi con le date di impegno oltre il tempo limite. Sono errori comuni, che costano cari, credimi.

----------

